# Telmatochromis burgeoni



## hartebreak (Jan 9, 2019)

Help!!
Anyone have any experience with "Fatheads"?

I recently got a pair of Telmatochromis burgeoni. I added them to my established 55gal Tanganyika tank. 
In the tank I have:
1 Altolamprologus calvus Black Calvus
2 Altolamprologus calvus Inkfin Calvus
2 Enantiopus sp. "Kilesa"
3 Julidochromis dickfeldi
3 Lamprologus' ocellatus (Gold)
5 Neolamprologus caudopunctatus
2 Neolamprologus leleupi Lemon
2 Telmatochromis burgeoni Fathead
4 Synodontis multipunctatus

Now the problem. The Telmatochromis are complete ********. Worse than anything I've personally witnessed, and that includes Demasoni and Auratus. These 2 are complete terrors. Even at a size disadvantage, they chase anything and everything. I cannot find much info at all online about these guys and the LFS I picked them up from didn't seem to know much other than they had never seen them before and they are quite rare They are really cool looking and have a ton of spunk and dont really want to rehome them, but Im just not sure if its worth keeping them if they are going to wipe out the whole tank.

Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## smashematics (Nov 25, 2019)

Unfortunately these guys are terrors. They always will be. Not for community tanks. Good luck.


----------

